# Minerd makes case for $10k gold...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Minerd Makes Case for $10K Gold http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1853791580001/

The last few seconds talking about treasure bonds, very interesting...


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

He said gold could possibly reach that level even without inflation! Give me more!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

It hits $10k, and we are all in the shitter... That is 5X current value... Imagine 5x gas price $16/gallon...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Gold will hit $10,000/ounce, this is not the question. The question is when will it hit $10k.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Gold will hit $1,000,000 an ounce after hyperinflation gets going. I don't know if the US will issue 100 trillion dollar bills like Zimbabwe did or not. It almost doesn't matter. Once bread is $100 a loaf it almost doesn't matter how much more expensive it gets.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

They issue a new currency before that happens ($1,000,000 note), or at least halt this one.


----------

